# Cajun Pot Roast



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/2 bell pepper, chopped
4 cloves of garlic
1 onion, chopped
1 cup chopped celery
1/4 cup of oil
4 lb pork roast
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
1/2 tsp chili pepper
1/2 tsp red pepper flakes

Combine all dry ingredients. Combine bell pepper, garlic, onion, and celery. Use 1/2 of dry mixture and combine with veggies. Cut slits in the roast and stuff with veggies. Rub the remaining dry mixture on the outside of the roast. Brown roast on all sides in oil, add water and cover pot and cook on low for about 3 1/2 hrs or until tender. 

NOTE: USE LATEX OR PALSTIC CHEF GLOVES FOR RUBBING THE ROAST OR WASH HANDS THOROUGHLY AFTERWARDS. DO NOT RUB YOUR EYES.


----------

